# New ebook about the life of a chalet host



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi guys 

I hope this is ok to post here but I have just finished writing my first e-book, Chalet Boy - The Diary of my First Ski Season (Aged 31), and it's now available on Amazon for those with Kindles (or those with smart phones/tablets that can read e-books). 

Here is the blurb: 

How hard can it be? Serving a few croissants, cleaning a few bedrooms, cooking some easy meals, and then spending the rest of your time snowboarding and getting drunk. Sounds pretty easy, doesn't it? Well Andy Smith thought the same thing as he signed himself up for a four month stint as a chalet host in the French Alps during a career break, and a break from the 'normal life' he found so boring. 

Chalet Boy - The Diary of my First Ski Season (Aged 31) gives a truthful and hilarious insight in to the world of the ski resort seasonsaire, a person whom most people view with envy. Working a ski season is seen as an easy job with generous perks from the endless supply of randy holidaymakers, to the constant parties and access to some amazing skiing and snowboarding. Most of that is indeed factually correct, but there's also the flip side - the long hours, the almost embarrassingly low pay and the sordid living conditions. 

You will be amazed at the antics of the guests that visited Chalet Montagne during Andy and his friend Dan's time there. From randy middle-aged couples to rampaging lesbians, it's all covered here alongside the the story of a man using his time in the Alps to gain a greater understanding of the meaning of his life, amid a need to escape from the norm. 

A must read for anyone considering working a ski season and those who have been on or are planning a ski holiday in a catered chalet, Chalet Boy - The Diary of my First Ski Season (Aged 31) will give you all of the information you need about the inner workings of a ski chalet. And some you really don't. 

So if you've just started a season, are contemplating doing one, or a guest wanting to get the behind the scenes gossip of a catered chalet - why not have a read? 

It's available here: 


Thanks for looking at this and feel free to review it, share it, encourage others to buy it!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cool added to my Amazon Wish list and shared it on facespace, I have a full book queue right now but will buy, read and leave a review over the next few weeks.

Hopefully some of the people on my facebook feed pick it up

It's a 2.99$ ebook I'm not expecting Shakespeare or Hemingway , but yea if your going to post\advertise on the forum at least add a pic and put some cash in for lifetime membershp


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

LOL so you joined just to SPAM your sh*tty book? Seems legit.

Also, I skimmed through the first few pages of your book using the "preview feature. You are not a good writer.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

2.99 to hear about a guys life for 4 months in the alps. Fuck off dude when you can survive doing it for more than a season I'll be impressed. 1 post and this is what you offer and more than likely it's self published without a editor. 

Guess I should sit down and write my memoirs from the last decade, talking about the decadence, hookers, blow, rampaging love fisting anal invading lesbians, amidst my need to come to terms with the fact I have no spleen!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Guess I should sit down and write my memoirs from the last decade, talking about the decadence, hookers, blow, rampaging love fisting anal invading lesbians, amidst my need to come to terms with the fact I have no spleen!


Being serious here, why the hell don't you, clearly you have some good stories to tell?

I'm betting you make some nice cash off of it, if you don't want conflicts write it under some bullshit name.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Time is the biggest constraint in my life. If I can find time to sit down and talk about all the shit I've seen or been a part of it could be glorious.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow! It's friendly round here! :blink:

Apologies if I offended anyone by posting it here but, as a long term boarder who gets a kick out of the chilled, supportive nature of those who enjoy the sport, I was just hoping to use forums like this to put the word out about something I'm very proud to have written.

If you're not interested in reading or purchasing the book then that is obviously no worries but I've had some really good feedback on it. I'm not a professional writer and just did this as a bit of fun whilst I was in the Alps and to keep a memory of my time there. A few people read it and said I should make it available so that's what I did. 

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 2.99 to hear about a guys life for 4 months in the alps. Fuck off dude when you can survive doing it for more than a season I'll be impressed. 1 post and this is what you offer and more than likely it's self published without a editor.
> 
> Guess I should sit down and write my memoirs from the last decade, talking about the decadence, hookers, blow, rampaging love fisting anal invading lesbians, amidst my need to come to terms with the fact I have no spleen!


Tell us more about these invading lesbians.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Wow! It's friendly round here! :blink:
> 
> Apologies if I offended anyone by posting it here but, as a long term boarder who gets a kick out of the chilled, supportive nature of those who enjoy the sport, I was just hoping to use forums like this to put the word out about something I'm very proud to have written.
> 
> ...


Let me guess, this "really good feedback" came from friends and family? Yeah, I thought so.

Again, I skimmed through the first few pages of the book and your writing is awful, like 99% of the other doofuses who try to self-publish on Kindle.

Also, taking advantage of the "chilled supportive nature" of snowboarders by joining a forum just to SPAM your sh*tty book is pretty rude.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

Almost feels like Hikeswithdogs threw up some ebook on Amazon and then came back here thinking that he could shill his own book to make a few bucks...:dunno:


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Not at all - the feedback has been from people on other forums who have purchased and read it, I can post links but I don't want to spam lol.

How is posting about my book any ruder than calling it SH*TTY??? 

In terms of the writing style - I'm not claiming to be a professional writer and it's meant to have a conversational feel, which is something people have said comes across. As you rightly mention, it's self-published so I didn't have the luxury of a ghost writer or a publishing house to pay for several runs of proofreading.

I'm sorry that reading and replying to my post took up precious moments of your time but lets be honest, surely there are worse things in the world to get so irate over?!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Cindi said:


> Almost feels like Hikeswithdogs threw up some ebook on Amazon and then came back here thinking that he could shill his own book to make a few bucks...:dunno:


Really?!?!? 

For starters I've never even been to Europe to ride dipshit, the fact is I read about 10-20 books a month many of them are Amazon writers or self published I like to support the writing community especially if their snowboarders, climbers or paddlers.

Geesh sorry for f'ing trying to support someone(a fellow rider) trying to become something more than what they are...fuck off.

Of course in the era of jersey shore and Honey boo boo most people to too fucking stupid or lazy to read these days so I should expect nothing less


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Wow! It's friendly round here! :blink:
> 
> Apologies if I offended anyone by posting it here but, as a long term boarder who gets a kick out of the chilled, supportive nature of those who enjoy the sport, I was just hoping to use forums like this to put the word out about something I'm very proud to have written.
> 
> ...





ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Not at all - the feedback has been from people on other forums who have purchased and read it, I can post links but I don't want to spam lol.
> 
> How is posting about my book any ruder than calling it SH*TTY???
> 
> ...


Let me point something out here for you about proper Forum etiquette. If you're an already existing member we would welcome you with open arms. You are not! Instead you thought to yourself, hey I'm fucking awesome I turned 30 moved to the mountains for 4 months and got to live the typical douche bag snow carnie lifestyle. 

In the process of 4 months of inebriation I somehow managed to document my random misadventures which are nothing special. Now after 4 months of sucking at life and being poor due to making piss poor life decisions I thought I could write a book and sell it to recoup some of my losses. 

As a thirty something successful snowboard bum and writer. Your style is horrible, I read the introductory paragraph and subsequent other pages. It's pure trash. Oh look at me I was going into my 30's and had wasted my youth, I needed a change, blah blah blah I'm going to run away and find myself. News flash if you haven't found yourself in the first 25 years of your life you won't find it later on you're a lost cause and should suck on the end of a shotgun. Although in the UK that's probably a bit harder than here in the states so maybe fall off the roof of your flat onto a pile of broken glass. 

Whoever said it was worth reading should join you in jumping off their roof. Stupidity encouraging stupidity should be forced to deal with Darwinism. 

Oh and yes I'm a dick and it's not nice to say how crappy your book is. But I don't care if you cry out your ass cause it hurts.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I think we should all start by reading Eat, Sleep, Pray. Once we are done finding ourselves, we can then relate to this ebook. :laugh:


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Let me point something out here for you about proper Forum etiquette. If you're an already existing member we would welcome you with open arms. You are not! Instead you thought to yourself, hey I'm fucking awesome I turned 30 moved to the mountains for 4 months and got to live the typical douche bag snow carnie lifestyle.
> 
> In the process of 4 months of inebriation I somehow managed to document my random misadventures which are nothing special. Now after 4 months of sucking at life and being poor due to making piss poor life decisions I thought I could write a book and sell it to recoup some of my losses.
> 
> ...


Firstly I have to commend you on that post - you actually should think about putting something together and self-publishing, it was very amusing and well-constructed! Genuinely.

So the main point of your anger is directed to the fact that I only joined the forum recently and to post about my book. So does that mean if I was a 'veteran member' like you (i.e. spending more time online being an arse and slating people rather than getting out there and leading a fulfilling, worthwhile life) - your opinion of my writing would be more positive?

I certainly don't think I'm awesome for doing a season, it was just the right thing to do at the time and the book serves to provide an insight in to the workings of the chalet host role to those who might be considering doing it or those who have been on catered chalet holidays. There are no other books like this available so I figured when not have a punt at being the first. If you're not keen having read the preview, no worries. Move on.

Let's be clear though, I don't believe I have wasted my youth or that I have made 'piss poor' life decisions and am seeking to recoup any losses. I am currently sitting in my office just outside Melbourne, Australia looking out at a beautiful summer's day having spent my Christmas mainly on the beach so I'm pretty happy with my life decisions. I didn't need to write the book for any reason, I just wanted to as I've always fancied leaving a bit of a legacy behind (other than just the memory of me being a dick to those I was a dick to). I'm guessing you are someone who, given all of the vitriol you're spouting, is also struggling with finding himself in this world but at least you have carved out a niche as a miserable sod who derives joy from trying to bring down others. Be sure to put that on the resume!

I'm more than fine with people not wanting to buy or read the book, and I'm more than fine with constructive criticism but, if you don't mind, I might just discount yours as the ramblings of a socially inept and troubled man!

Hope you have an awesome season though, sunshine, keep spreading that joy!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I love BA...he makes me feel better about myself as a person, and that's quite hard to do cause I'm a complete bastard myself.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Firstly I have to commend you on that post - you actually should think about putting something together and self-publishing, it was very amusing and well-constructed! Genuinely.
> 
> So the main point of your anger is directed to the fact that I only joined the forum recently and to post about my book. So does that mean if I was a 'veteran member' like you (i.e. spending more time online being an arse and slating people rather than getting out there and leading a fulfilling, worthwhile life) - your opinion of my writing would be more positive?
> 
> ...


Ah yes the argument that because I have a high post count I don't do anything else. It's the exact point I would expect from someone who is insulted by the fact they've been mocked for coming on a site and offering nothing to the people other than their shitty ware, which just so happens to be a horribly written book about quitting ones complacent life to travel down the road less traveled in hopes of finding themselves. I love that your assumption of me lies solely in me mocking you for writing like crap and promoting a shitty book.

Now I'll point out that I've published numerous articles in magazines, written my fair share of product catalogs, and still managed to live year round in the mountains riding more days in a month than you probably clocked in the 4 you were a Chalet Boy. Also as your book is a bore I should probably point people to Chalet Girl which at least has some eye candy to look at and will undoubtedly be far more compelling than the quest for a 30 year old to find ones self. 

On the topic of ones legacy. I'm positive if you died today no one would notice outside your immediate family and circle of friends. I on the other hand would be a different story. 

Now the real topic at hand regardless of how you decide to sway it off topic is that after 4 posts we've learned you can't write, get offended that people are not open to someone who poses to give nothing to a community, and has failed at finding themselves. Unless of course pissing your life away for a third of it in a drunken state is what you had in mind. 

Without even bothering to read your book I can assume it has all the stereotypical cliches every snow carnie encounters on their one season of mountains, babes, booze, and adventure. There's love, lust, drunken antics, and some anal fisting by legions of lesbians. Also there's probably some weak message about finding yourself and happiness with the balance of life. 

I await your half-assed retort which will just further assert to me that this is your lame grab at trying to get 3 dollars from the Kindle users out there who more than likely will find disappointment in your eBook.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> I am currently sitting in my office just outside Melbourne, Australia looking out at a beautiful summer's day...


Oh god you're an Australian?


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ah yes the argument that because I have a high post count I don't do anything else. It's the exact point I would expect from someone who is insulted by the fact they've been mocked for coming on a site and offering nothing to the people other than their shitty ware, which just so happens to be a horribly written book about quitting ones complacent life to travel down the road less traveled in hopes of finding themselves. I love that your assumption of me lies solely in me mocking you for writing like crap and promoting a shitty book.
> 
> Now I'll point out that I've published numerous articles in magazines, written my fair share of product catalogs, and still managed to live year round in the mountains riding more days in a month than you probably clocked in the 4 you were a Chalet Boy. Also as your book is a bore I should probably point people to Chalet Girl which at least has some eye candy to look at and will undoubtedly be far more compelling than the quest for a 30 year old to find ones self.
> 
> ...


Lol - no half-assed retort given that you're slamming me for having written a boring and awful book but one that you haven't even read. Surely as an author yourself you realise how much that discredits your argument. 

Get back in your box...


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

grafta said:


> Oh god you're an Australian?


Lol - nope not Australian, just here working for a while in order to gain some international work experience and further broaden my horizons. 

I hate the idea of spending my entire life in one place so always looking for the next opportunity to work and experience living in a new place. Am actually from the UK originally.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Lol - no half-assed retort given that you're slamming me for having written a boring and awful book but one that you haven't even read. Surely as an author yourself you realise how much that discredits your argument.
> 
> Get back in your box...


Someone is still upset that I shit on their highly predictable tale of mans self discovery in the alps and that they bring nothing to this forum or community. 

Sucks to suck.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not upset in the least - I've loved talking more about my book and the sales have been going up the entire time you've spent trying to slam it. Any publicity is good publicity in my eyes so thanks.

Like I say, if you'd read it and could speak with any sort of credibility then fair enough I'd be upset with your damning appraisal but, given the hypocritical slamming of me for my small number of postings when you've only read one or two preview pages, it doesn't really hold an awful lot of weight.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Lol - nope not Australian, just here working for a while in order to gain some international work experience and further broaden my horizons.
> 
> I hate the idea of spending my entire life in one place so always looking for the next opportunity to work and experience living in a new place. Am actually from the UK originally.


Haha, all good. Yeah, Australians have a 'reputation' is all... at least in this part of the world :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> I'm not upset in the least - I've loved talking more about my book and the sales have been going up the entire time you've spent trying to slam it. Any publicity is good publicity in my eyes so thanks.
> 
> Like I say, if you'd read it and could speak with any sort of credibility then fair enough I'd be upset with your damning appraisal but, given the hypocritical slamming of me for my small number of postings when you've only read one or two preview pages, it doesn't really hold an awful lot of weight.


Time is a luxury I don't have to devote to reading crap anymore. As it's predictable and I'm sure seeing 2 people buy your book is a huge spike sir. Enjoy that 6 dollars maybe it'll get you a 2 weeks supply of Ramen the next time you decide to go on holiday and throw caution to the wind.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

You don't have time to read crap because you're too busy writing it?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Well this escalated quickly.

*To original poster: *Posting links to your own products on your first post on any forum is going to get you some hate.

Even if your story was good (I have no idea - personally I'd go rather read Tucker Max if I wanted amusing stories of guys being guys), it's a crappy way to market that's going to annoy people.

You talk about sales going up, but spamming forums with your first post is incredibly short sighted. If you really wanted to market your book the right way I'd suggest you contribute to forums before advertising your book.

I'd also suggest you not get into fights with people who flame you for advertising your book with your first post.

Firstly, you came here spamming your product with your first post instead of contributing, so some anger is justified.

Secondly, I wouldn't pick fights with writers of big snowboard blogs, especially when you came HERE spamming your ebook first.

What happens if he writes a blog flaming you using your real name and every time a future employer googles your name his post comes up on page 1.

Do you think employers are going to sift through the flaming to find out what's real or just move on to the next candidate because they don't want to be involved in drama?

I repeat. You. Came. Here. Don't expect love when spamming forums is your tactic for getting people to buy your book.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice dude, I am not in any way worried about future employers seeing what this idiot has to say!

I'm just a dude who wrote a book about something we all enjoy, boarding holidays, and thought I'd try and get it in front of the right people who might be interested in it. If people want to visit the link after reading my post then so be it and if they don't then no worries. There's no need for such an extreme reaction to some words on a screen when there are clearly bigger problems in the world.

If the mods want to take it down as spamming then fair do's but as yet they haven't so clearly its not that bad.

I never picked a fight with anyone, I merely responded to the salient points in each post - choosing to ignore the extremely unnecessary comments about killing myself. Are you suggesting that that sort of language is fair and justified?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

You work in marketing and you're surprised by the extreme reaction when you try to sell people using your first forum post?

I don't know what marketing you do, but doing the same as 500 other people who come into popular snowboard forums asking people to buy their product with their first post is not how to do smart marketing.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jed said:


> You work in marketing and you're surprised by the extreme reaction when you try to sell people using your first forum post?
> 
> I don't know what marketing you do, but doing the same as 500 other people who come into popular snowboard forums asking people to buy their product with their first post is not how to do smart marketing.


I can maybe understand the odd bit of displeasure but telling me to kill myself is a little bit much surely?!?!

I do the sort of marketing which has budgets to reach a large audience, something which I don't have for the book so was just trying to use the various mediums I had at my disposal!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ah yes the argument that because I have a high post count I don't do anything else. It's the exact point I would expect from someone who is insulted by the fact they've been mocked for coming on a site and offering nothing to the people other than their shitty ware, which just so happens to be a horribly written book about quitting ones complacent life to travel down the road less traveled in hopes of finding themselves. I love that your assumption of me lies solely in me mocking you for writing like crap and promoting a shitty book.
> 
> Now I'll point out that I've published numerous articles in magazines, written my fair share of product catalogs, and still managed to live year round in the mountains riding more days in a month than you probably clocked in the 4 you were a Chalet Boy. Also as your book is a bore I should probably point people to Chalet Girl which at least has some eye candy to look at and will undoubtedly be far more compelling than the quest for a 30 year old to find ones self.
> 
> ...


hahahahah

Sounds like we ought to have a book club or a writers circle. 

I've been sitting on a book for years...well maybe a blog (has nothing to do with boarding)....if I ever do it, I will post it up for a critical review/feedback of my esteeemed peers.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> I can maybe understand the odd bit of displeasure but telling me to kill myself is a little bit much surely?!?!
> 
> I do the sort of marketing which has budgets to reach a large audience, something which I don't have for the book so was just trying to use the various mediums I had at my disposal!


Someone is seriously upset I told them the solution to their mediocre life was killing themselves. Don't get so bent over the fact you suck as a writer, your presentation of the sale of your product sucks, you're marketing tactic offers nothing to anyone, and all in all you're jealous of those that have done more in their 30 years because they didn't have to travel off to find themselves and leave some shit legacy behind.

And yes I don't have time to read your crap because I'm too busy writing crap for the couple million people that read what I write yearly. 

As mentioned it sucks to suck chief. Keep crying over the fact no one here cares about you.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this fucktard doesn't know what a paragraph is. that shit is unreadable.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

For someone that is English it's sad he can't comprehend the language.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Someone is seriously upset I told them the solution to their mediocre life was killing themselves. Don't get so bent over the fact you suck as a writer, your presentation of the sale of your product sucks, you're marketing tactic offers nothing to anyone, and all in all you're jealous of those that have done more in their 30 years because they didn't have to travel off to find themselves and leave some shit legacy behind.
> 
> And yes I don't have time to read your crap because I'm too busy writing crap for the couple million people that read what I write yearly.
> 
> As mentioned it sucks to suck chief. Keep crying over the fact no one here cares about you.


Lol I have no beef about what anyone here thinks of me, it's all good! And I'm impressed by the numbers who read your stuff but then if you have nearly 7,500 posts of mindless drivel on this site and god knows how many of other sites its no wonder they are so high. Is that the sort of stuff you think about when you're home alone with a box of tissues?

Your appraisal of my life as mediocre life makes me laugh given that I have most likely seen and done more things in my 32 years than you will do sitting down in that dark basement with two or more computer screens downloading as much porn as possible and feeling awesome about slating and judging other people because you're so embarrassed by your own pathetic situation. I feel bad for you dude, feeling so superior about yourself when you most likely have never even left your country, probably even your state. There's a big world out there - turn off the computer, chill the f*ck out and go and see some of it!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Lol I have no beef about what anyone here thinks of me, it's all good!


if that was true, you'd have stopped posting like yesterday. 




ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Your appraisal of my life as mediocre life makes me laugh given that I have most likely seen and done more things in my 32 years than you will do sitting down in that dark basement with two or more computer screens downloading as much porn as possible


jesus did you blatantly plagiarize that from some other forum? The "you're a retard who lives in your parents basement and beats off all day" insult is just tired. Can you try a little harder? 

Seriously, if you can't do better than I sure as hell ain't reading your book and no one else should either. And this is coming from someone who volunteers their time working at an indie publishing house. I help produce audio books in my *spare time* to help people like you and I am not impressed. 

Even if BA is some loser doing nothing but whacking off to donkey porn (like there's something wrong with that?) his posts are infinitely more enjoyable to read then yours. 



> News flash if you haven't found yourself in the first 25 years of your life you won't find it later on you're a lost cause and should suck on the end of a shotgun. Although in the UK that's probably a bit harder than here in the states so maybe fall off the roof of your flat onto a pile of broken glass.


^^^^ can't be said enough! 

and thanks for the entertainment. I really don't want to be at work today but this is helping. and oh yeah, I get royalties on books I've 'donated' my time to...can I start pasting links in here? I mean I really need that fitty cents...lol


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Lol I have no beef about what anyone here thinks of me, it's all good! And I'm impressed by the numbers who read your stuff but then if you have nearly 7,500 posts of mindless drivel on this site and god knows how many of other sites its no wonder they are so high. Is that the sort of stuff you think about when you're home alone with a box of tissues?
> 
> Your appraisal of my life as mediocre life makes me laugh given that I have most likely seen and done more things in my 32 years than you will do sitting down in that dark basement with two or more computer screens downloading as much porn as possible and feeling awesome about slating and judging other people because you're so embarrassed by your own pathetic situation. I feel bad for you dude, feeling so superior about yourself when you most likely have never even left your country, probably even your state. There's a big world out there - turn off the computer, chill the f*ck out and go and see some of it!


Dude- Your writing is terrible and you joined the forum just to spam your awful book, so you got called out on it. Acting like a butthurt crybaby isn't changing anyone's mind, especially when you don't address any of BA's entirely valid points and just repeat "hurr durr you have lots of posts, you must be a loser" over and over. 

Go pimp your shitty ebook somewhere else. No one here cares.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

I also just noticed the link you posted is an affiliate link. How sad is your life that you have to resort to cookie-stuffing on forums too?


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> I also just noticed the link you posted is an affiliate link. How sad is your life that you have to resort to cookie-stuffing on forums too?


I literally don't even know what that means. And proud of it.

As I've said, read the book, don't read the book - I'm really not fussed. What worries me more is the level of ferocity and anger you lot feel towards something so very little! At the end of the day I'm a grown man who can very easily brush this sort of thing off from people very happy to hide behind computer screens laughing at their own insults and giving themselves a hearty pat on the back for every new one they come up with as their ego is boosted by their soaring post rate. 

I received a PM from a 12 year old kid yesterday who had been on the receiving end of a similar pack-like written assault merely for starting a new thread about a new pair of goggles he had gotten and wanted to share how stoked he was with like-minded people! He got well and truly slated for it and I'm guessing that none of the idiots that took part even once thought about how old he might be or how those comments might affect someone of that age. Isn't the point of forums exactly that, for folk like him to come on and chat about his passion with those who share it rather than having to fend off people like you guys who for some reason take such extreme offence to a post about a pair of goggles?

The thing that got me the most about the PM, though, was that the kid was asking me to stick around and contribute to the board in the future. He, a 12 year old boy who you had all rounded on, was mature enough to see past all that and still maintained that people, for the most part on here, are nice. I'm sure I'll get some filth-laden response which, once again, showcases the socio-economic level of some of the folk we are dealing with on here but hopefully it might encourage some of you to relax a little bit... If the mods or admin are reading this - maybe its time to have a word before the site ends up on the news as another story of some poor little kid getting driven to doing something drastic over comments made by some self-righteous, small-dicked prick like BA!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> If the mods want to take it down as spamming then fair do's but as yet they haven't so clearly its not that bad.


For the record, the reaction of the membership is a far better (and more entertaining) disincentive than some mod deleting a thread. We get too much of this first-post-buy-my-whatzit, and most perps are shocked at the reaction as if they're the first person who thought to do this.

Your ebook is at least nominally related to snowboarding so the reaction has been relatively civilized. Believe it or not.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> I literally don't even know what that means. And proud of it.
> 
> As I've said, read the book, don't read the book - I'm really not fussed. What worries me more is the level of ferocity and anger you lot feel towards something so very little! At the end of the day I'm a grown man who can very easily brush this sort of thing off from people very happy to hide behind computer screens laughing at their own insults and giving themselves a hearty pat on the back for every new one they come up with as their ego is boosted by their soaring post rate.
> 
> ...


It's crazy... all that typing and you still haven't come up with a single sentence with any merit.

Let's get this straight: 

*You "don't care at all" what anyone thinks, yet you now have more than a dozen posts over several days endlessly replying to every post in this thread and begging for attention and approval from strangers.

*You've decided that because no one appreciates you spamming this forum or your awful ebook that everyone else is in the wrong. 

*You think everyone who doesn't praise your horrendous writing is a cyberbully who will just write another "filth-laden post", yet in the same post you call someone a "small-dicked prick" and insinuate that a 12-year old child is going to do something violent all because a thread about goggles didn't go the way he wanted... 

You have a pretty warped view of reality, which is why I assume you thought your poorly written book with the worthless premise was worth mentioning at all. Either way, keep going. Your bullshit righteous indignation is fun to watch.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> I literally don't even know what that means. And proud of it.
> 
> As I've said, read the book, don't read the book - I'm really not fussed. What worries me more is the level of ferocity and anger you lot feel towards something so very little! At the end of the day I'm a grown man who can very easily brush this sort of thing off from people very happy to hide behind computer screens laughing at their own insults and giving themselves a hearty pat on the back for every new one they come up with as their ego is boosted by their soaring post rate.
> 
> ...


Obviously you can't just "brush it off" and continue on with your life or you would not be posting here, trying your hardest to get the last word. You talk about people casting insults from behind computer screens, but are you not doing that very same thing in retaliation?
As for the twelve year old, how is that our responsibility? Most forums say that you have to be a minimum to sign up, however i am not sure about this one. If I recall correctly, i would'nt be surprised if he was the one who got the 600$ HUD goggles.
So, to recap: You come on here to get free advertising for something you are selling, people call you out because you are a wanker, you insult them back while calling them juvenile because they are "hiding" behind their computers when you are doing the same thing.
PS: I was "bullied" as a kid, but i got over it. If a teenager decides to commit suicide/go on a killing spree, then that is on them and NO ONE ELSE, so don't even go there.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> I received a PM from a 12 year old kid yesterday who had been on the receiving end of a similar pack-like written assault merely for starting a new thread about a new pair of goggles he had gotten and wanted to share how stoked he was with like-minded people!


 :eusa_clap:

Please quote thread because I'm calling bullshit on this one.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

BTW it's pretty weird for a 31 year old to be pm'ing with a 12 year old. When you meet, be sure to check for police and camera crews in the area first.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> I'm sure I'll get some filth-laden response which, once again, showcases the *socio-economic* level of some of the folk we are dealing with on here but hopefully it might encourage some of you to relax a little bit...


Wow, you were already making a fool of yourself but that's a new low...


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

grafta said:


> Wow, you were already making a fool of yourself but that's a new low...


Well we know where that puts you then - you need some help to understand what it means? :yahoo:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Well we know where that puts you then - you need some help to understand what it means? :yahoo:


considering you lived as a "snowboard bum" and are apparently quite proud of that fact I don't think it's very prudent to make judgements about anyone using their "socio economic level" as a veiled insult to their intelligence. 

Actually, maybe _you_ don't know what it means, can you please clarify this statement? 



> .....filth-laden response which, once again, showcases the socio-economic level of some of the folk we are dealing with



Are you saying that people here are not wealthy ergo low class or blue collar types? And what exactly does ones income level and/or economic status have to do with "spewing filth" on a forum? Are you saying poor people are filthy mouthed? Or maybe you're saying we're a bunch of rich wankers? Im quite confused.

you know people who make all that porn you're downloading in your moms basement are probably richer then you'll ever be. What what?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Backcountry said:


> How could goggles be 600 dollars? :icon_scratch:What brand are they I need to see this!



i thought the new name for goggles was eye muffs? Or was that a different thread? I need to pay better attention!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> i thought the new name for goggles was eye muffs? Or was that a different thread? I need to pay better attention!


you're an eye muff :blush:


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Whoracle said:


> Obviously you can't just "brush it off" and continue on with your life or you would not be posting here, trying your hardest to get the last word. You talk about people casting insults from behind computer screens, but are you not doing that very same thing in retaliation?
> As for the twelve year old, how is that our responsibility? Most forums say that you have to be a minimum to sign up, however i am not sure about this one. If I recall correctly, i would'nt be surprised if he was the one who got the 600$ HUD goggles.
> So, to recap: You come on here to get free advertising for something you are selling, people call you out because you are a wanker, you insult them back while calling them juvenile because they are "hiding" behind their computers when you are doing the same thing.
> PS: I was "bullied" as a kid, but i got over it. If a teenager decides to commit suicide/go on a killing spree, then that is on them and NO ONE ELSE, so don't even go there.


How is it not your responsibility to censor what you say to someone who hasn't even reached his teens yet? Over a post about some goggles? As someone who has apparently suffered from bullying (not sure what form yours took since it was in speech marks) surely you can understand how irrational and unnecessary it is?

In regards to hiding behind a computer screen, I would gladly meet up with anyone on here to discuss it face to face. Maybe somewhere half way but then I reckon most those posting this crap won't have passports...


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> How is it not your responsibility to censor what you say to someone who hasn't even reached his teens yet? Over a post about some goggles? As someone who has apparently suffered from bullying (not sure what form yours took since it was in speech marks) surely you can understand how irrational and unnecessary it is?
> 
> In regards to hiding behind a computer screen, I would gladly meet up with anyone on here to discuss it face to face. Maybe somewhere half way but then I reckon most those posting this crap won't have passports...


It is not my responsibility, because his PARENTS should be censoring what he VIEWS. I know at 12 I wasn't allowed to use the computer unsupervised, and surely was not allowed to register for a message board (that probably has an age requirement). I am not saying that there arent quite a few people here who could stand to tone it down, but there is such a thing as free speech, and you should monitor yourself/children and not rely on others to be perfect upstanding moral citizens.
The reason I put bullied in quotes is because I was not endlessly tormented, nor beat up, but I had very few friends and was made fun of for being overweight in junior high and highschool. Bullying these days is usually quite a bit worse with all the social media. Instead of wallowing in it though, i ignored it and didn't go around the people. If this twelve year old didnt like the responses from others he could have left, no one was tracking his facebook page, or making threatening phonecalls to his house.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Whoracle said:


> It is not my responsibility, because his PARENTS should be censoring what he VIEWS. I know at 12 I wasn't allowed to use the computer unsupervised, and surely was not allowed to register for a message board (that probably has an age requirement). I am not saying that there arent quite a few people here who could stand to tone it down, but there is such a thing as free speech, and you should monitor yourself/children and not rely on others to be perfect upstanding moral citizens.
> The reason I put bullied in quotes is because I was not endlessly tormented, nor beat up, but I had very few friends and was made fun of for being overweight in junior high and highschool. Bullying these days is usually quite a bit worse with all the social media. Instead of wallowing in it though, i ignored it and didn't go around the people. If this twelve year old didnt like the responses from others he could have left, no one was tracking his facebook page, or making threatening phonecalls to his house.


Agreed the parents have a role to play but we all know kids will get around these things and we all have a resposibility, as adults, to have a bit more decency. Obviously I'm shocked at the reaction my posting has had but like I say - it's water off a duck's back - however, if he was being subjected to a similar sort of resonse I can only imagine the sort of damage that would do to someone of that age who only wanted to engage in conversation with like-minded people. 

Its actually really shocking and everyone involved should be embarrassed and ashamed of themselves. And yet the poor little dude was still privately promoting the forum and those on it to me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> you're an eye muff :blush:


Mixie and Klinger, sitting in a tree... :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

so dumb question....
what is a chalet boy...is that like a cabana boy but for lesbians?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Wtf? Now you're insulting the socio-economic level of the people on this forum?

That's a load of crap.

I don't know what marketing school you went to, but you're out of touch if you seriously think this is how you market an ebook online.

1) You post on a forum using your first post to sell when any first year marketer knows it's about all relationship building before the sale.

2) You get offended and start using a me vs. you stance when people call you out for spamming (which you were since it was your first post).

3) You get into a flame war with someone who runs one of the biggest independent snowboard blogs online that currently gets 1-2 million visits per year.

Not to mention you somehow think calling him a loser who sits in front of a computer all day is a good insult? Wtf, he runs a snowboard blog, that doesn't even make sense.

4) You start insulting the forum for not having the right socio-economic level.

Not that someone's income matters, but who do you think is going to be searching for ebooks about ski bums getting up to stupid shenanigans? People with 5 million dollar houses?

You just alienated the biggest portion of your audience.

Quit now before you make it worse.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jed said:


> Wtf? Now you're insulting the socio-economic level of the people on this forum?
> 
> That's a load of crap.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip...

How is it up there inside his butthole?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Thanks for the tip...
> 
> How is it up there inside his butthole?


Cool. I was actually one of the few staying away from personal insults, but whatever, you can go there if you want.

For the record I don't agree with angrysnowboarder's style, I think he's overly harsh and a dick at times, but I respect the fact that at least I know he's being honest with what he thinks and writes.

Heck, he disagrees with me all the time and has publicly said so on my blog, but I don't act like a 10 year old when he says what he's thinking.

Also, I think there are a few more snowboard blog owners on this forum, you should try to insult every single one of them too, that would be a great way to promote your ebook and get it in front of your ideal audience.

In the end none of this changes the fact that you still have no idea what you're doing with your online ebook marketing campaign despite the fact that you're running marketing campaigns for Coles.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man someone is a butt hurt little troll. 

Lets see what we have here for insults. I'm poor, live in a basement, have never left this country, have not traveled, masturbate profusely, live on the Internet, have a small penis, am a bully, love Internet porn, am I missing any more here?

It's now that I'll point out the people that use these comebacks generally are some amalgamation of all of the above and upset that someone has ousted their Internet prowess with ease. 

So why don't you tell us how upset you are that no one gives a flying fuck about your poorly written book? Just an FYI everything you had happen to you in that book at the ripe ole age of 30 I did when I was 18. Didn't take me nearly a third of my life to find myself. 

Also if junior decides to off himself from being mocked then Darwinism is working perfectly well and the fittest are surviving. I'm all for that. But to quote the great Walter, "12 year olds dude, 12 year olds!".


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jed said:


> Cool. I was actually one of the few staying away from personal insults, but whatever, you can go there if you want.
> 
> For the record I don't agree with angrysnowboarder's style, I think he's overly harsh and a dick at times, but I respect the fact that at least I know he's being honest with what he thinks and writes.
> 
> ...


The key basics of marketing are getting the message to the right audience and I've managed that pretty well cheers bud. This thread alone has got more interest than I ever hoped and sales have definitely shown a reaction to it so I'm pleased as punch!


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Thanks for the tip...
> 
> How is it up there inside his butthole?


Even after getting owned over and over, you just keep posting, each one more pathetic and sad than the next... You're like the Energizer Bunny of FAIL.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Even after getting owned over and over, you just keep posting, each one more pathetic and sad than the next... You're like the Energizer Bunny of FAIL.


Oh man - and I was quite proud of that lol! Keeps this thread up top though doesn't it..........


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe you can write a sequel called:

Forum Bitch - A Diary of My First Post at Snowboardingforum.com


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Shiiiit I'd be angry if I had a down-syndrome-y face too. Sorry about them genetics Andy.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Maybe you can write a sequel called:
> 
> Forum Bitch - A Diary of My First Post at Snowboardingforum.com


Now that actually was pretty funny! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Oh man - and I was quite proud of that lol! Keeps this thread up top though doesn't it..........


*Translation: *You aim for short term gain and don't give a crap about the long term results.

You are everything I hated about working in corporate marketing, too short sighted to see that the long term results could be 100 times better if there was actual focus on relationships instead of getting a short term ROI.

Even off the top of my head I bet you'd have gotten 10 times more sales by giving away free copies of the book initially and using that to build up goodwill and good reviews.

Then you could leverage that into an audience that actually cares about what you write and you could get your book on snowboard blogs with real influence because they see that you're part of the community.

But all of this also assumes your book doesn't suck and I have no idea how your book reads since I tried to read the preview and got annoyed at your lack of proper paragraphs.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Shiiiit I'd be angry if I had a down-syndrome-y face too. Sorry about them genetics Andy.


Actually bud it's called a hare lip and cleft palate but nice work regardless! You just got to work with what you're given I guess! Lets see a photo of your beautiful face...


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

ChaletBoy1980 said:


> Actually bud it's called a hare lip and cleft palate but nice work regardless! You just got to work with what you're given I guess! Lets see a photo of your beautiful face...


Actually I was talking about your general ugliness, giant fivehead, receding hairline, horse-face, and droopy eyes... not unlike Sloth from The Goonies actually. But yeah, hare lip and cleft palate too.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

> When you meet, be sure to check for police and camera crews in the area first.


Have a seat... Im Chris Hansen....

This thread is hilarious.



> I reckon most those posting this crap won't have passports...


... says the guy who is still drifting around at 31.

I love how Europeans think they are hot shit because they travel "abroad" 

If The US wasnt so big, diverse and and F'n awesome, my passport would be as worn as you wannabe high coulture jamokes. Congratulations you drove 100 miles and got a new stamp in your diary. 

As for the twelve year old kid. Tough shit. The internet is a wild place. If you dont want a handy from a tranny, then dont go to a truckstop strip club.
I saw some things on the internet I cant unsee when I was twelve. The kid will be fine.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Actually I was talking about your general ugliness, giant fivehead, receding hairline, horse-face, and droopy eyes... not unlike Sloth from The Goonies actually. But yeah, hare lip and cleft palate too.


And yet your mum still sucked me off.... (I'll call that as lame before anyone else does, I just love 'your mum' stuff)

Still waiting on your pic though, handsome.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

mhaas said:


> Have a seat... Im Chris Hansen....
> 
> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> ...


Dude I ain't drifting - I'm currently sat in my office in Melbourne where I live now. Pretty long drift from London! I don't think I'm 'hot shit' for doing it - I just get a kick out of seeing new places and experiencing new things. I totally agree with you on the US being awesome - I'm out there for 3 months next year and I would love to meet up with every single one of you.

Also, did you mean high couture or high culture because you seem to have invented a word there, genius.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Actually I was talking about your general ugliness, giant fivehead, receding hairline, horse-face, and droopy eyes... not unlike Sloth from The Goonies actually. But yeah, hare lip and cleft palate too.


Fuck man. This guy is going to suck on the end of a shotgun if you keep it up. He didn't rape your mother! I didn't see a fucking thing when I looked at his photo yesterday, but then again, I didn't have my dick in my hand :laugh:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Fuck man. This guy is going to suck on the end of a shotgun if you keep it up.


I'm certain the world would be just a bit brighter for everyone if this happens.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Fuck man. This guy is going to suck on the end of a shotgun if you keep it up. He didn't rape your mother! I didn't see a fucking thing when I looked at his photo yesterday, but then again, I didn't have my dick in my hand :laugh:


You know what the worst part is, I thought that was quite a nice photo of me! :laugh:


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Actually I was talking about your general ugliness, giant fivehead, receding hairline, horse-face, and droopy eyes... not unlike Sloth from The Goonies actually. But yeah, hare lip and cleft palate too.


I can understand the attack on this ChaletBoy due to it being his first post, spamming, etc. Attacking his physical looks is just a pathetic little bitch move on your part. Step back and look at your posts for a second and try to figure out when exactly it was that your parents failed you in life? Obviously something happened, maybe in utero? Please stop contributing to the dumbing down of our society... Crawl out from under the "stupid" before it's too late.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I can understand the attack on this ChaletBoy due to it being his first post, spamming, etc. Attacking his physical looks is just a pathetic little bitch move on your part. Step back and look at your posts for a second and try to figure out when exactly it was that your parents failed you in life? Obviously something happened, maybe in utero? Please stop contributing to the dumbing down of our society... Crawl out from under the "stupid" before it's too late.


Dammit why do you have to go ruin this downward shit spiral these two have going on. Not cool man!


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I can understand the attack on this ChaletBoy due to it being his first post, spamming, etc. Attacking his physical looks is just a pathetic little bitch move on your part. Step back and look at your posts for a second and try to figure out when exactly it was that your parents failed you in life? Obviously something happened, maybe in utero? Please stop contributing to the dumbing down of our society... Crawl out from under the "stupid" before it's too late.


Oh please, cry me a river you hypersensitive puss. You can defend a spamming little dipshit all you want, but don't get mad when someone responds to his name-calling and trolling.

If some doofus troll is going to spam the forum and start insulting everyone who calls him out on it, then it's fair game. Take your pussified attitude somewhere else, I couldn't give a twopenny f*ck about your standards of ethics when it comes to trolls.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> I also just noticed the link you posted is an affiliate link. How sad is your life that you have to resort to cookie-stuffing on forums too?


Oh SNAP !


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Hahahaha..I'm sure I didn't make a dent in slowing it down, relax a second....it'll come back, don't worry.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Hahahaha..I'm sure I didn't make a dent in slowing it down, relax a second....it'll come back, don't worry.


Nah I can't drop down to this dude's level until he mans up and shows us all his beautiful, unflawed face!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Oh please, cry me a river you hypersensitive puss. You can defend a spamming little dipshit all you want, but don't get mad when someone responds to his name-calling and trolling.
> 
> If some doofus troll is going to spam the forum and start insulting everyone who calls him out on it, then it's fair game. Take your pussified attitude somewhere else, I couldn't give a twopenny f*ck about your standards of ethics when it comes to trolls.


I didn't say stop the insults, just class it up a little, you sound like a 13 year old with behaviorial issues... I'm just trying to help you out in the long run. Your insults don't sound wity or smart or even non-"special needs".


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

Why is your book authored under Andy, Andrew?:icon_scratch:


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cindi said:


> Why is your book authored under Andy, Andrew?:icon_scratch:


Because only my mother calls me Andrew!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Cindi said:


> Why is your book authored under Andy, Andrew?:icon_scratch:


It's probably for the best since he wouldn't want this thread coming up for google search of 'Andrew smith'. Heck, it's already on page 2 for 'andrew smith snowboard'.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I didn't say stop the insults, just class it up a little, you sound like a 13 year old with behaviorial issues... I'm just trying to help you out in the long run. Your insults don't sound wity or smart or even non-"special needs".


Yes, because your "hurr durr, you should call it chalet bitch" comment earlier was super witty... good job there, brainiac. 

Listen: If you can't take posters having fun with a spammer, that's on you. Your hypersensitive "no don't talk about his looks, that's mean!" stance is laughable; this is the internet, not a grade-school playground. Either grow up or go cry about it to someone who gives a sh*t.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jed said:


> It's probably for the best since he wouldn't want this thread coming up for google search of 'Andrew smith'. Heck, it's already on page 2 for 'andrew smith snowboard'.


Really? That's awesome!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Yes, because your "hurr durr, you should call it chalet bitch" comment earlier was super witty... good job there, brainiac.
> 
> Listen: If you can't take posters having fun with a spammer, that's on you. Your hypersensitive "no don't talk about his looks, that's mean!" stance is laughable; this is the internet, not a grade-school playground. Either grow up or go cry about it to someone who gives a sh*t.



Are you from Colorado?


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Yes, because your "hurr durr, you should call it chalet bitch" comment earlier was super witty... good job there, brainiac.
> 
> Listen: If you can't take posters having fun with a spammer, that's on you. Your hypersensitive "no don't talk about his looks, that's mean!" stance is laughable; this is the internet, not a grade-school playground. Either grow up or go cry about it to someone who gives a sh*t.


You keep proving my point with every post...it's pretty funny. I didn't say it was mean, I said it was pathetic. Again, I'm not hypersensitive, I'm trying to help you out. Reading your posts is kind of like when you watch a movie and you're so embarrased for the character that it's difficult to watch. That is what it's like reading your posts...it's just painful. I'm only trying to help you out little boy.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

TorpedoVegas said:


> You keep proving my point with every post...it's pretty funny. I didn't say it was mean, I said it was pathetic. Again, I'm not hypersensitive, I'm trying to help you out. Reading your posts is kind of like when you watch a movie and you're so embarrased for the character that it's difficult to watch. That is what it's like reading your posts...it's just painful. I'm only trying to help you out little boy.


Christ, you're a sad one aren't you? You keep repeating the same "yore pathetic, yore posts r dumm" drivel without actually saying anything other than "You're mean, don't talk about his his looks, they're off limit!" 

If it hurts to read someone's posts, there's always the "ignore" feature. Other than that, you just sound like a typical forum douche who fakes like he's taking some moral high ground when really, you just don't have sh*t to say at all. 

Keep crying bud, no one cares.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Christ, you're a sad one aren't you? You keep repeating the same "yore pathetic, yore posts r dumm" drivel without actually saying anything other than "You're mean, don't talk about his his looks, they're off limit!"
> 
> If it hurts to read someone's posts, there's always the "ignore" feature. Other than that, you just sound like a typical forum douche who fakes like he's taking some moral high ground when really, you just don't have sh*t to say at all.
> 
> Keep crying bud, no one cares.


Sorry to interrupt but can we get back on track - my book is available to purchase on Kindle, smartphones and tablets with the relevant app or PCs here:

Chalet Boy - The Diary of my First Ski Season (Aged 31) eBook: Andy Smith: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

:yahoo:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I find it funny that you actually worked for my friends Dad, Andrew.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I find it funny that you actually worked for my friends Dad, Andrew.


Ah awesome. Small world. Who was it?


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Let me guess, this "really good feedback" came from friends and family? Yeah, I thought so.
> 
> Again, I skimmed through the first few pages of the book and your writing is awful, like 99% of the other doofuses who try to self-publish on Kindle.
> 
> Also, taking advantage of the "chilled supportive nature" of snowboarders by joining a forum just to SPAM your sh*tty book is pretty rude.



Wow , there are some angry people on these forums. OMG how dare someone post something that some people may have an interest in. We should only post shit about 420 shacks and stupid graphics on overpriced,overhyped garbage boards that someone said is good so, it must be.


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sincraft said:


> Wow , there are some angry people on these forums. OMG how dare someone post something that some people may have an interest in. We should only post shit about 420 shacks and stupid graphics on overpriced,overhyped garbage boards that someone said is good so, it must be.


Lol - thanks Sincraft!

Hi guys. Just a quick one to say that I have updated the book in order to reduce the paragraph sizes to better fit the Kindle screen and correct some typos that had been found.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Is that link that you've been posting an affiliate link as well as a link to buy your book?


----------



## ChaletBoy1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jed said:


> Is that link that you've been posting an affiliate link as well as a link to buy your book?


If I knew what that meant or how to change it I would. I went on to Amazon, copied the URL for the page my book is on and inserted here.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Meh it's okay then. Just checking.

Anyhow, I think mods can probably lock this before this turns into another flamefest... I think everything that needed to be said has been said (and then some).


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Sincraft said:


> Wow , there are some angry people on these forums. OMG how dare someone post something that some people may have an interest in. We should only post shit about 420 shacks and stupid graphics on overpriced,overhyped garbage boards that someone said is good so, it must be.


The idiocy is strong with you, how sad. Keep supporting spammers who join this forum just to promote their products w/ affiliate links, the rest of us don't have to.


----------

